
A BuzzFeed investigation: 14 deaths on UK soil linked to the Russian government - lambdadmitry
https://www.buzzfeed.com/heidiblake/from-russia-with-blood-14-suspected-hits-on-british-soil
======
RugnirViking
I can almost guarantee the government hasn't 'ignored' these cases as
suggested here.

